# What do you think about Yosemite & DL?



## aboveH20

The cold and rainly weather at WDW for the last three Februarys has made me think it's time to go back to Disneyland -- not in February.  I see by Mapquest that Yosemite is a 6+ hour drive from Annaheim.  How long do you think I would need to make it worthwhile? 3-4 days at Disneyland, a travel day and 2-3 at Yosemite??  I know Yosemite gets crowded, what's the best month to go? ( I'm thinking I'd fly into LA and out of San Francisco.)

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  I had great luck with my Las Vegas/Grand Canyon trip in Oct. based on tips from this board.


----------



## mama2dutchies

It depends on when you would go because you have to worry about even being able to get in there in the winter.. 

Yosemite is GORGEOUS.. BUT if you want to go there.. I would get your reservations for Yosemite FIRST then plan everything else around, because people book a year in advance.


----------



## blackjackdelta

I would do early September. I have not been to Yosemite in acouple of years but it has to be the beautiful place on this earth. Crowds drop of at both places when school is back in and snow is rare in Yosemite at this time of the year.

Jack


----------



## ArchOwl

I live about 2 hours from Yosemite Village.  I have been to the park in all seasons and find the summer to be the worst.  Imagine a traffic jam in Yosemite!  Yes, it has happened to me on a weekend in July.  Campgrounds are PACKED and the bugs are out in full force.  

I love May and September when most campgrounds are open, but the crowds are not in full force, providing you avoid major holidays.  There is also something to be said for Yosemite in winter, especially if you are enjoying it in front of a fire at the Ahwahnee!  

Of course, a lot depends on what you would like to do in Yosemite.  Are you a climber?  Will you want to tackle Half Dome?  If so, the permitting process can be a little crazy.  You have to have a permit seven days a week now and competition is fierce.  Or maybe you like a little luxury?  The Ahwahnee Hotel books up very quickly as well and may be a factor in your planning.  

Since you are only planning 3-4 days at Disneyland, I know some might encourage you to skip Yosemite and stay at Disneyland the whole time.  I would say, could you extend your trip by a day or two?  That way you could do 5 days at Disney, 1 travel day, and at least 3 days in Yosemite.  It would be hard to do Yosemite in 2 days I think.  

Anyway, I would highly recommend visiting Yosemite if you can, it is definitely the crown jewel of our parks!  

ETA: if going in May or September avoid camping in the valley, it can still be a little warm there.  The valley floor in yosemite is actually quite low elevation wise.  Stick to the upper campgrounds (hubby and I like the White Wolf one) where you will have crisp mornings and temperate afternoons and fewer bugs.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Yosemite is so worth the trip.  I agree, try to get lodging either in the valley or just outside the park as soon as possible.  You want at least 2-3 just to skim the surface of the park.

The end of May and June is a good time to go as the waterfalls will be running from the winter runoff.  The only downside is, depending on the snow fall that winter, Tioga Pass may still be closed in May and impassable.


----------



## Butterfly123

I love Yosemite...there is so much to do, four days would be best if you like to hike.  One day for the drive to Tuolumne Meadows, one day for driving up to Glacier Point, and a must do hike to Sentinal Dome (2.5 mile round trip hike starting at Taft point...easy hike, way less busy than Glacier Point, and a 360 degree view of the valley...stunning), one day for a hike up Vernal Falls...maybe up to Nevada Falls. And one day for all the small walks in the valley floor, like Bridalveil Falls, and Yosemite Falls.  When we go to Yosemite was stay ay Yosemite View Lodge...it is the closest hotel to the entrance on highway 140.  If you get a river view room it is right on the Merced River.  It is expensive, but way cheaper than the park, and a very short drive in.  We went last June. It was busy, but not crazy. The weather was warm, but not too hot. We have kids in school, so off season doesn't work for us.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Your plan is about 2/3's of our plan. We are calling it our California adventure.

We live in Utah so we are driving to Yosemite and camping for 3 nights. Then we drive to Sequoia and camp there for 2 nights. Then drive to Anaheim and go to DL for 4 nights. I wanted to make the most of the limited time I have off. 

We are going the first week of June. We really want to see the waterfalls in Yosemite and have heard that many are dry by early July. We will be in DL mid-week and by going in early June hopefully most kids will still be in school so it won't be quite as busy.

As for having to book super far in advance we booked everything in late February. I did all my research for the camping and DL in order to see what was available and what dates would work. I booked the camping first (someone else recommended this too). We are actually camping in National Forrest campgrounds just outside the parks. 

I have heard that September is great in both Yosemite and DL. The kids are back in school and the weather is still really nice. I would have considered this but I really wanted to see the waterfalls.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

We love Yosemite but have never combined a trip to both places.  We have combined a trip to DLR and Monterey and it worked fine along the same lines as you describe.  We did that last summer and we had a great time.

In the spring we went to Yosemite.  It is by far the best time to go since the waterfalls are in full glory.  Most Yosemite waterfalls are the result of snow melt so catching them in the spring is when they are at their best.  The other side of that is that Tioga Pass and Tuolumne Meadows were not accessable because of snow.  Glacier Point opened while we were there and in some places where we were there was still eight feet of snow.  But it was spectacular and our teenagers loved it.

Have a great trip.  You won't regret it. (Note the link in my signature.  There is so much more to Yosemite than Yosemite Valley).

HBC


----------



## aboveH20

mama2dutchies said:


> Yosemite is GORGEOUS.. BUT if you want to go there.. I would get your reservations for Yosemite FIRST then plan everything else around, because people book a year in advance.



Good point, thanks for the reminder.  One summer I worked for the company that does camping reservations for Yosemite.  It was BY FAR the most popular campground we made reservations for.



blackjackdelta said:


> I would do early September. I have not been to Yosemite in acouple of years but it has to be the beautiful place on this earth. Crowds drop of at both places when school is back in and snow is rare in Yosemite at this time of the year.
> 
> Jack



September works for me.



ArchOwl said:


> I love May and September when most campgrounds are open, but the crowds are not in full force, providing you avoid major holidays.  There is also something to be said for Yosemite in winter, especially if you are enjoying it in front of a fire at the Ahwahnee!
> 
> Since you are only planning 3-4 days at Disneyland, I know some might encourage you to skip Yosemite and stay at Disneyland the whole time.  I would say, could you extend your trip by a day or two?  That way you could do 5 days at Disney, 1 travel day, and at least 3 days in Yosemite.  It would be hard to do Yosemite in 2 days I think.
> 
> Anyway, I would highly recommend visiting Yosemite if you can, it is definitely the crown jewel of our parks!
> 
> ETA: if going in May or September avoid camping in the valley, it can still be a little warm there.  The valley floor in yosemite is actually quite low elevation wise.  Stick to the upper campgrounds (hubby and I like the White Wolf one) where you will have crisp mornings and temperate afternoons and fewer bugs.



Thanks for the enthusiastic recommendation.  I could do three days in the Yosemite area -- that was part of the reason I posted the question, to get feedback like that.

I'm getting excitied.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I like Yosemite in May (Mothers Day Weekend).  It's not very crowded and the weather is usually cool (around 65-70).  In the past, my Dad rented a cabin and there are usually 10 of us in it.  These cabins are about 30 minutes from the valley floor, have TV, family style board games, towels, dishes, full kitchens.  One we stayed at has a pool table.  It's usualy a 4 night stay with three trips to the park.  Breakfast and Dinner in the cabin and lunch while we are out.  Our faves are bridal vail falls, glacier point (if it's open), the indian village, and mirror lake.


----------



## aboveH20

Have any of you actually done the drive from Disneyland to Yosemite?  When Mapquest says 6+ hours does that mean it's more like 8?  I may be going solo, so that's a lot of driving.

The other thing I was wondering about last night as I was trying to fall alseep was, would I be better off to fly from LA to San Francisco or San Jose or someplace and rent a car from there?  As I'm trying to put the pieces together the dollar signs are starting to spin.

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

We flew to San Jose and drove to the South entrance to the park.  I want to say that it took 3.5 to 4 hours driving to Yosemite.  It was a pretty easy drive through agricultural areas.


----------



## Butterfly123

The time it takes depends so much on traffic.  It takes us a little under four hours to drive to Yosemite from the San Jose area. We go in the 140 entrance. But I personally would do the drive over flying because I find airports a big pain, and stressful. When you drive you can take the breaks when you need them.  But that's me...lots of people don't mind airports at all.

Disneyland and Yosemite...two of my very favorite places!  However you get there, you will love it!


----------



## ArchOwl

aboveH20 said:


> Have any of you actually done the drive from Disneyland to Yosemite?  When Mapquest says 6+ hours does that mean it's more like 8?  I may be going solo, so that's a lot of driving.
> 
> The other thing I was wondering about last night as I was trying to fall alseep was, would I be better off to fly from LA to San Francisco or San Jose or someplace and rent a car from there?  As I'm trying to put the pieces together the dollar signs are starting to spin.
> 
> Thanks for your insight.



Well the 6 hours would be with no traffic going out of LA and that really depends on the day you would be leaving LA and the time.  

I have driven from Disneyland to my house in Fresno (where you would be driving through) in four hours.  And I know it is 2 hours to Yosemite from my house.  However, many times it has taken me 5 hours or so to get home from Disneyland because of traffic.  And I am talking *2 hours from my house to the Valley floor*, which is an important distinction.  Because the gates to Yosemite are only an hour away from me.  It takes an hour to get from the gates to the Valley floor.

I don't think you would really save that much time by flying into San Francisco or San Jose.  As others have said, it is still a 4 hour drive anyway from there and then add on the flying time, time to get to the airport, baggage, and rental counter .  

I would leave Disneyland on a Sunday if at all possible (least amount of traffic in my experience).  If you can't do Sunday, then avoid any proximity to rush hour.  Once you get out of the LA area, the freeway is very fast (70 mph speed limit).  I know a lot of people hate the drive, but since I grew up in the Central Valley, I kind of like driving in the ag areas.  And Yosemite is totally worth it!    Seriously, I have taken people who are not even "nature people" and they can't believe the beauty.  If you can make it work, do it!  

Feel free to PM if you would like dinner/lunch recos in Fresno.  It is also a good place to stop if you need to get food, etc if you are camping.  They really do scalp the tourists the further up the hills you go.


----------



## rmom

aboveH20 said:


> Have any of you actually done the drive from Disneyland to Yosemite?  When Mapquest says 6+ hours does that mean it's more like 8?  I may be going solo, so that's a lot of driving.
> 
> The other thing I was wondering about last night as I was trying to fall alseep was, would I be better off to fly from LA to San Francisco or San Jose or someplace and rent a car from there?  As I'm trying to put the pieces together the dollar signs are starting to spin.



I would not fly to San Jose or San Francisco and drive from there. I did the drive from Dl to Y a few years ago. It was fine. The route we took was nice. It got a little long but we were meeting my sister & BIL in Yosemite. We were trying to get there as soon as possible so we did not take many breaks. I think getting out of LA was the worse part but isn't that always the worse? We also hit rain, off & on, and it was pouring buckets when we got to Yosemite.

I would just try leaving when the traffic is lower and make a few stops to breaking up the drive.  How long it takes really depends on the traffic in LA and where in Yosemits you are going. You might be in Yosemite in 6 hours but if you are giong to the Valley, it could take another hour. If you go thru Walwona (in Yosemite), stop and take a break at the Hotel - and get gas as there isn't any in the valley. 

Have a wonderful trip! I am jealous - wish I was going. We have to cancel our trip to Yosemite in 3 weeks.


----------



## aboveH20

ArchOwl said:


> I live about 2 hours from Yosemite Village.  I have been to the park in all seasons and find the summer to be the worst.  Imagine a traffic jam in Yosemite!  Yes, it has happened to me on a weekend in July.  Campgrounds are PACKED and the bugs are out in full force.
> 
> The Ahwahnee Hotel books up very quickly as well and may be a factor in your planning.
> 
> Since you are only planning 3-4 days at Disneyland, I know some might encourage you to skip Yosemite and stay at Disneyland the whole time.  I would say, could you extend your trip by a day or two?  That way you could do 5 days at Disney, 1 travel day, and at least 3 days in Yosemite.  It would be hard to do Yosemite in 2 days I think.
> 
> Anyway, I would highly recommend visiting Yosemite if you can, it is definitely the crown jewel of our parks!



Thank you for taking the time to write such a lengthy reply.  I have two followup questions.

1.  It's been 9 years since I've been to Disneyland.  I know they've made a lot of changes.  Would you recomend two days for each park?

2.  I just checked on the Ahwahnee Hotel.  It was over $500 a night.  What would some of the early Yosemite "explorers" (I know that's not the right work) think of that?!  I remember it from the PBS series, and I'm not saying I've ruled it out, but man that's a lot of moolah. I guess that was just a rhetorical question. 



Butterfly123 said:


> I love Yosemite...there is so much to do, four days would be best if you like to hike.  One day for the drive to Tuolumne Meadows, one day for driving up to Glacier Point, and a must do hike to Sentinal Dome (2.5 mile round trip hike starting at Taft point...easy hike, way less busy than Glacier Point, and a 360 degree view of the valley...stunning), one day for a hike up Vernal Falls...maybe up to Nevada Falls. And one day for all the small walks in the valley floor, like Bridalveil Falls, and Yosemite Falls.  When we go to Yosemite was stay ay Yosemite View Lodge...it is the closest hotel to the entrance on highway 140.  If you get a river view room it is right on the Merced River.  It is expensive, but way cheaper than the park, and a very short drive in.  We went last June. It was busy, but not crazy. The weather was warm, but not too hot. We have kids in school, so off season doesn't work for us.



I'll definitely check out Yosemite View Lodge.  You are certainly whetting my appetite for the trip.



Happy Birthday Cat said:


> In the spring we went to Yosemite.  It is by far the best time to go since the waterfalls are in full glory.  Most Yosemite waterfalls are the result of snow melt so catching them in the spring is when they are at their best.  The other side of that is that Tioga Pass and Tuolumne Meadows were not accessable because of snow.  Glacier Point opened while we were there and in some places where we were there was still eight feet of snow.  But it was spectacular and our teenagers loved it.
> 
> Have a great trip.  You won't regret it. (Note the link in my signature.  There is so much more to Yosemite than Yosemite Valley).
> 
> HBC



September was sounding good, but seeing the falls sounds nice, too.

I live in Saratoga county.  What county are you in?



Butterfly123 said:


> The time it takes depends so much on traffic.  It takes us a little under four hours to drive to Yosemite from the San Jose area. We go in the 140 entrance. But I personally would do the drive over flying because I find airports a big pain, and stressful. When you drive you can take the breaks when you need them.  But that's me...lots of people don't mind airports at all.
> 
> Disneyland and Yosemite...two of my very favorite places!  However you get there, you will love it!



I'm still debating.  Looks like one way airfare (LAX to San Francisco) was only $89.  I have to check out one way car rentals, because I think I'd rather fly out of some place nearer Yosemite than drive back to LA.



ArchOwl said:


> Well the 6 hours would be with no traffic going out of LA and that really depends on the day you would be leaving LA and the time.
> 
> I have driven from Disneyland to my house in Fresno (where you would be driving through) in four hours.  And I know it is 2 hours to Yosemite from my house.  However, many times it has taken me 5 hours or so to get home from Disneyland because of traffic.  And I am talking *2 hours from my house to the Valley floor*, which is an important distinction.  Because the gates to Yosemite are only an hour away from me.  It takes an hour to get from the gates to the Valley floor.
> 
> I don't think you would really save that much time by flying into San Francisco or San Jose.  As others have said, it is still a 4 hour drive anyway from there and then add on the flying time, time to get to the airport, baggage, and rental counter .
> 
> I would leave Disneyland on a Sunday if at all possible (least amount of traffic in my experience).  If you can't do Sunday, then avoid any proximity to rush hour.  Once you get out of the LA area, the freeway is very fast (70 mph speed limit).  I know a lot of people hate the drive, but since I grew up in the Central Valley, I kind of like driving in the ag areas.  And Yosemite is totally worth it!    Seriously, I have taken people who are not even "nature people" and they can't believe the beauty.  If you can make it work, do it!
> 
> Feel free to PM if you would like dinner/lunch recos in Fresno.  It is also a good place to stop if you need to get food, etc if you are camping.  They really do scalp the tourists the further up the hills you go.



Thank you for the advice and offer.  I'll keep that in mind as I get closer to making a decision.



rmom said:


> I would not fly to San Jose or San Francisco and drive from there. I did the drive from Dl to Y a few years ago. It was fine. The route we took was nice. It got a little long but we were meeting my sister & BIL in Yosemite. We were trying to get there as soon as possible so we did not take many breaks. I think getting out of LA was the worse part but isn't that always the worse? We also hit rain, off & on, and it was pouring buckets when we got to Yosemite.
> 
> I would just try leaving when the traffic is lower and make a few stops to breaking up the drive.  How long it takes really depends on the traffic in LA and where in Yosemits you are going. You might be in Yosemite in 6 hours but if you are giong to the Valley, it could take another hour. If you go thru Walwona (in Yosemite), stop and take a break at the Hotel - and get gas as there isn't any in the valley.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip! I am jealous - wish I was going. We have to cancel our trip to Yosemite in 3 weeks.



The last time I was in California (I live in New York) was when my older was looking at colleges.  We rented a car, and also managed to do some sightseeing including Disneyland.  We got lost every single place we had to go.  That was before GPS, but I need to remember driving can be very stressful in unknown areas.


----------



## KCmike

Yosemite is a must do.  I call it a BUCKET LIST place.  It is like heaven on Earth.  We did that trip a few years ago.  The drive up and back didn't feel long at all.  Six hours was just about right.  2-3 days is perfect in my opinion.  We stayed at Yosemite View Lodge which is just south of the park entrance.  Not fancy but perfect for us and for what was available.  End of May or early June is the perfect time.  The waterfalls are still in full swing and the summer crowds haven't hit full on.  You must go.  It is really a great time.  It ranks in my top ten places I've ever been.


----------



## ArchOwl

aboveH20 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write such a lengthy reply.  I have two followup questions.
> 
> 1.  It's been 9 years since I've been to Disneyland.  I know they've made a lot of changes.  Would you recomend two days for each park?
> 
> 2.  I just checked on the Ahwahnee Hotel.  It was over $500 a night.  What would some of the early Yosemite "explorers" (I know that's not the right work) think of that?!  I remember it from the PBS series, and I'm not saying I've ruled it out, but man that's a lot of moolah. I guess that was just a rhetorical question.



1. I don't usually stay in one park evryday, but park hop a lot.  The two parks are just a few minutes apart, so I hop from park to park to catch my faves from each park.  Normally I start in Disneyland because it usually opens first.  I ride the Fantasyland rides, pick up as many Fastpasses as I can, hop to DCA, ride my faves and pick up some fastpasses.  Then have a nice lunch, maybe a swim and start cashing in my fastpasses all night and work in a show.  There are lots of threads on maximizing fastpasses and touring strategies.  I can point you in the right direction if you like.  It will take at least four days to see everything, including the shows like World of Color, Fantasmic, fireworks,etc.  

2. I totally agree with you about the Ahwahnee.  The prices are absolutely ridiculous and the rooms, while quite nice, are not $500 nice.  You are absolutely paying for location.  Waking up and taking a morning stroll with the view of Half Dome is amazing.  So is eating dinner in the breathtaking dining room or having a drink after a brisk hike in the cozy lounge.  The prices are crazy, but the experience is unforgettable.  

All this talk of Yosemite is making me want to go right now!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

3 days for both parks should be sufficient.  

Have you checked outside Yosemite for lodging?  We stayed in Fish Camp outside the South Entrance at The Tenaya Lodge.  It was very nice and not nearly as expensive as The Ahwahnee.


----------



## aboveH20

KCmike said:


> Yosemite is a must do.  I call it a BUCKET LIST place.  It is like heaven on Earth.  We did that trip a few years ago.  The drive up and back didn't feel long at all.  Six hours was just about right.  2-3 days is perfect in my opinion.  We stayed at Yosemite View Lodge which is just south of the park entrance.  Not fancy but perfect for us and for what was available.  End of May or early June is the perfect time.  The waterfalls are still in full swing and the summer crowds haven't hit full on.  You must go.  It is really a great time.  It ranks in my top ten places I've ever been.



Thanks for the enthusiastic reply.  The summer I worked for the company that did camping reservations made me think I had to see Yosemite.  It was so rare to ever actually be able to make a reservation for someone it really was exciting for  me -- as well as them.  



ArchOwl said:


> 1. I don't usually stay in one park evryday, but park hop a lot.  The two parks are just a few minutes apart, so I hop from park to park to catch my faves from each park.  Normally I start in Disneyland because it usually opens first.  I ride the Fantasyland rides, pick up as many Fastpasses as I can, hop to DCA, ride my faves and pick up some fastpasses.  Then have a nice lunch, maybe a swim and start cashing in my fastpasses all night and work in a show.  There are lots of threads on maximizing fastpasses and touring strategies.  I can point you in the right direction if you like.  It will take at least four days to see everything, including the shows like World of Color, Fantasmic, fireworks,etc.
> 
> 2. I totally agree with you about the Ahwahnee.  The prices are absolutely ridiculous and the rooms, while quite nice, are not $500 nice.  You are absolutely paying for location.  Waking up and taking a morning stroll with the view of Half Dome is amazing.  So is eating dinner in the breathtaking dining room or having a drink after a brisk hike in the cozy lounge.  The prices are crazy, but the experience is unforgettable.
> 
> All this talk of Yosemite is making me want to go right now!



I've been to Disneyland three times, but I know a lot has changed since I was there last.  I did not like the ferris wheel (forget the name) and I think I had my eyes closed on the roller coaster.  We stayed at the Disneyland Hotel and as much as I'd love to stay at the Grand Californian, if I combine this trip with Yosemite I _might_ consider staying off property.   In fact, as I type this, seems like I might stay off property at Disneyland to justify the cost of Ahwahnee.

California dreamin' -- that's me.  (It's been a long cold winter in upstate new York!)


----------



## KCmike

I would take two days for each park min.  I know alot of people think they can do it all in 2-3 days but they miss the small things that makes Disneyland so special...ie Storybook Canal boats, Billy Hill, riding the canoes, eating dinner at Riverbelle Terrace and watching the people walk by, riding the Lilly Belle....


----------



## ArchOwl

aboveH20 said:


> I've been to Disneyland three times, but I know a lot has changed since I was there last.  I did not like the ferris wheel (forget the name) and I think I had my eyes closed on the roller coaster.  We stayed at the Disneyland Hotel and as much as I'd love to stay at the Grand Californian, if I combine this trip with Yosemite I _might_ consider staying off property.   In fact, as I type this, seems like I might stay off property at Disneyland to justify the cost of Ahwahnee.
> 
> California dreamin' -- that's me.  (It's been a long cold winter in upstate new York!)



Oh wow, choosing between the Grand Californian and the Ahwahnee is not a decision I would want to make!  Such completely different experiences (Disney vs. Yosemite)!  I am wondering which would be better for you.  



KCmike said:


> I would take two days for each park min.  I know alot of people think they can do it all in 2-3 days but they miss the small things that makes Disneyland so special...ie Storybook Canal boats, Billy Hill, riding the canoes, eating dinner at Riverbelle Terrace and watching the people walk by, riding the Lilly Belle....



I totally agree.  You can certainly do the highlights of both parks in 2-3 days, but to really see everything AND do the shows you need 4 days.  It is really hard to schedule Aladdin, Billy Hill, Fantasmic, World of Color, and fireworks into 3 days.  And if you want to do a lot of meet and greets and character meals, the time really starts to fly!


----------



## aboveH20

KCmike said:


> I would take two days for each park min.  I know alot of people think they can do it all in 2-3 days but they miss the small things that makes Disneyland so special...ie Storybook Canal boats, Billy Hill, riding the canoes, eating dinner at Riverbelle Terrace and watching the people walk by, riding the Lilly Belle....



The Riverbelle Terrace sounds intriguing.  Gotta check it out.



ArchOwl said:


> Oh wow, choosing between the Grand Californian and the Ahwahnee is not a decision I would want to make!  Such completely different experiences (Disney vs. Yosemite)!  I am wondering which would be better for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree.  You can certainly do the highlights of both parks in 2-3 days, but to really see everything AND do the shows you need 4 days.  It is really hard to schedule Aladdin, Billy Hill, Fantasmic, World of Color, and fireworks into 3 days.  And if you want to do a lot of meet and greets and character meals, the time really starts to fly!




I know what you mean about Disney and Mother Nature being at opposite ends of the spectrum.  

I don't want to cut myself short at either place -- Disney or Yosemite.  I don't expect to ever do Yosemite a second time (gotta see Yellowstone, Mt. Rushmore, Denali, etc.) and Disney World is cheaper and more convenient to get to so I want plenty of time at Disneyland.   I've got to keep crunching numbers$ -- and reading all the suggestions, for which I am most thankful!


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

aboveH20 said:


> September was sounding good, but seeing the falls sounds nice, too.
> 
> I live in Saratoga county.  What county are you in?
> 
> I'm still debating.  Looks like one way airfare (LAX to San Francisco) was only $89.  I have to check out one way car rentals, because I think I'd rather fly out of some place nearer Yosemite than drive back to LA.



Hello neighbor.  We live just across the bridge from Albany in Rensselaer County.  Our son lives in the Monterey area and we often fly into San Jose.  Modern airport without as many delayed flights as San Francisco imho.  

HBC


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> Hello neighbor.  We live just across the bridge from Albany in Rensselaer County.  Our son lives in the Monterey area and we often fly into San Jose.  Modern airport without as many delayed flights as San Francisco imho.
> 
> HBC


I just happened to see your cities - I lived in Arlington Vermont for 7 years. We made the drive to either Albany (for Crossgates) or Saratoga just about every weekend. 

Missing New England but not the weather.


----------



## Butterfly123

It really is "a small world"!  My husband was raised in Saratoga Springs.


----------



## aboveH20

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> Hello neighbor.  We live just across the bridge from Albany in Rensselaer County.  Our son lives in the Monterey area and we often fly into San Jose.  Modern airport without as many delayed flights as San Francisco imho.
> 
> HBC



I got my masters degree at RPI -- technical writing, not engineering.  



			
				I❤MICKEY;40631945 said:
			
		

> I just happened to see your cities - I lived in Arlington Vermont for 7 years. We made the drive to either Albany (for Crossgates) or Saratoga just about every weekend.
> 
> Missing New England but not the weather.



I had a contract that took me to Vegennes a couple times a month for a few years.



Butterfly123 said:


> It really is "a small world"!  My husband was raised in Saratoga Springs.



You're right -- small world it is.  I went to Disney World in February.  I had reservations at a moderate resort and was offered an upgrade to Saratoga Springs or Old Key West.  I took OKW because Saratoga Springs didn't seem like it would be getting away.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

aboveH20 said:


> I got my masters degree at RPI -- technical writing, not engineering.
> 
> I had a contract that took me to Vegennes a couple times a month for a few years.
> 
> You're right -- small world it is.  I went to Disney World in February.  I had reservations at a moderate resort and was offered an upgrade to Saratoga Springs or Old Key West.  I took OKW because Saratoga Springs didn't seem like it would be getting away.





			
				I❤MICKEY;40631945 said:
			
		

> I just happened to see your cities - I lived in Arlington Vermont for 7 years. We made the drive to either Albany (for Crossgates) or Saratoga just about every weekend.
> 
> Missing New England but not the weather.



Yes it is a small world.  I went to UAlbany and Sage.  Our son goes to UVM and we are driving up through Vergennes tomorrow on our way to Burlington to visit him.  We stayed at the Boardwalk Villas at WDW in February and we were at Crossgates this evening.  A very small world indeed.

HBC


----------



## aboveH20

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> Yes it is a small world.  I went to UAlbany and Sage.  Our son goes to UVM and we are driving up through Vergennes tomorrow on our way to Burlington to visit him.  We stayed at the Boardwalk Villas at WDW in February and we were at Crossgates this evening.  A very small world indeed.
> 
> HBC




Crossgates hasn't been the same since the original Disney store moved and then closed.  More than once I got a Cinnabon bun, cup of coffee, and sat at their little tables when they were on the second floor across from the Disney store, trying to pretend I was at WDW.


----------



## Dallas_Lady

Bumping... DH really wants to go to either Yosemite (or Yellowstone) next and I want to take the kids to DL, so I was thinking of combining DL and Yosemite.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Dallas_Lady said:


> Bumping... DH really wants to go to either Yosemite (or Yellowstone) next and I want to take the kids to DL, so I was thinking of combining DL and Yosemite.



Last May/June we did Yosemite/Sequoia/DL all in one trip. I think it really depends on what you hope to accomplish. It was completely reasonable for my family. We did the National Parks/Camping first and then ended w/ DL which was the perfect finale to our trip. The drive between parks was not difficult at all. Do you have any specific questions?

We've been to Yellowstone 12 times in the past 5 years. It is one of our favorite parks. We've had the pleasure of enjoying every season and seeing a ton of wildlife including wolves and grizzly bear.


----------



## KateDrake

I would highly recommend taking in Yosemite!  It truly is one of the most stunning places on the planet.  I would say you should take at least 3 days if you want to see most of the valley, more if you want to explore the rest of the park.  
While the park is open year-round, it is not a good winter destination. We went for a week last April and were buried in snow a couple of days.  But we still had a great time! Spring is when the waterfalls are at their most spectacular, so it's a great time to go.  However, if you try to find a place TODAY, you will probably have a hard time finding a vacancy for spring.  People seriously book at least a year in advance, so it can be hard to get reservations. But once you get there, you'll see why!
We flew from SLC to Fresno, and then drove about 3 hours to Yosemite to a great hotel, Tenaya something right outside the park.  However, if you stay outside the park, you can still expect about an hour drive into the Yosemite valley each day.  I would probably skip flying, simply because you'll have to rent a car anyway to drive from any airport.  With the time you spend arriving at the airport, getting luggage, etc. it is probably just as fast to drive.


----------



## KateDrake

I should have read the whole thread before replying.  Tenaya Lodge was the hotel outside the park, and they also have super cute little cabins.  We've also stayed at the Ahwahnee, which is awesome, but super spendy.  
The Yosemite Lodge at the Falls has great scenery, but is kind of a crappy little hotel on the inside.  It's fine, clean, double queen beds, etc. but it is certainly not what you'd expect for $250+ per night.  More like a crappy motel.  But, the views are stunning! My family jokes it's "hotel camping".  So it's fine, just don't expect a regular $250 room. You are paying a premium to stay in the valley.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I would say 3 days min at Disneyland and 3 days min at Yosemite, if you can swing it.  I live 15 minutes south of LAX, and it takes me 6-7 hours to get to Yosemite valley.

I stayed at the Yosemite Lodge last year and requested the eco room.  I think they have two of them.  That room was nice!  I prefer camping, but when I can't get campsites, I will stay at www.redwoodsinyosemite.com. They are residential cabins near the Wawona Hotel, which is 15 minutes in the park from the south entrance.  

If you want to semi-camp you can stay at Housekeeping, which is right next to the river.  

When we had guests, we stayed in Yosemite two nights (they were on a tight schedule), and on the way home drove through Kings Canyon/Sequoia. We picnicked at Hume Lake, swam, and then went to the Giant Forest where we saw the General Sherman, then visited Crescent Meadow.  We got home late, but it was so worth it.


----------



## rmom

Having stayed at the Ahwahnee, I was not impressed. While it is a nice hotel, I don't think it is worth the price. We do visit it each time we go and sometimes have sunday brunch there. There are other places to stay inside and outside Yosemite. We love the cabins in the redwoods, the Walwona Hotel for the history (plus we used to camp in that area), and Curry. Outside the park we have stayed at the Miner Inn and the Yoemite View Lodge. I have never stayed at Housekeeping but they looked very cold as they are made out of concrete, cinder blocks or something like it - I could be wrong. Where ever you stay be sure to clean out your car of food, wrapper, ect. or you may have a bear remodel your car (at night) for you. One visit we stayed outside the park one night and went in early the next morning. We were going to park the car at Curry since we were going to spend the night there but we had food in it. Since they just had the bear visit, I was told not to park there until later when there was more activity because they did not know how far the bear had gone.

Have a great trip! Yosemite is beautiful all times of the year.


----------



## KCmike

Dallas_Lady said:


> Bumping... DH really wants to go to either Yosemite (or Yellowstone) next and I want to take the kids to DL, so I was thinking of combining DL and Yosemite.



Yosemite is heaven on earth.  Going when the waterfalls are in full flow.  It's an easy six hr drive either up or down to DL as well!


----------



## Dallas_Lady

Thanks everyone!  Our trip will probably be early-mid June 2014.  I have been trying to search for Yosemite lodging but it's all SUPER expensive.  Am I missing something or is that the way it is?  We'll have a week, so here's my rough itinerary:

Saturday- Fly to LAX
Sunday- Disneyland
Monday- Disneyland
Tuesday- Disneyland
Wednesday- Drive to Yosemite
Thursday- Yosemite
Friday- Yosemite
Saturday- Drive back to LAX, fly home late Saturday or early Sunday.


----------



## KCmike

Dallas_Lady said:


> Thanks everyone!  Our trip will probably be early-mid June 2014.  I have been trying to search for Yosemite lodging but it's all SUPER expensive.  Am I missing something or is that the way it is?  We'll have a week, so here's my rough itinerary:
> 
> Saturday- Fly to LAX
> Sunday- Disneyland
> Monday- Disneyland
> Tuesday- Disneyland
> Wednesday- Drive to Yosemite
> Thursday- Yosemite
> Friday- Yosemite
> Saturday- Drive back to LAX, fly home late Saturday or early Sunday.



You might want to do the opposite so your close to the airport for the final day.  

Which hotels are you looking at?  What do you consider super expensive?  Try looking at Yosemite View Lodge just outside the gates on the south side.  I'm talking a minute or less away from the gate.  It's a hotel/motel but very decent and its right by the Merced River which runs from the YNP.

BTW your also going during one of the busiest times but one of the best.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

I agree w/ the previous poster regarding ending your trip with DL instead. They have a good point regarding being close to the airport at the end of your trip. 

As far as hotels in Yosemite I can't provide much guidance. I have heard that it can be quite expensive. We tent camped and loved it. 

You might find that 3 days at DL are too short. Especially as it will be a busier time of year which means longer lines. I would add a day in the park if possible. 

You mention that you only have a week. Another suggestion would be to fly out Friday after work and/or you could stay until Sunday. This would give you one full extra day to spend at DL. You would have the expense of an extra hotel night. But it might be worth it.


----------



## rmom

Dallas_Lady said:


> Our trip will probably be early-mid June 2014.  I have been trying to search for Yosemite lodging but it's all SUPER expensive.  Am I missing something or is that the way it is?  We'll have a week, so here's my rough itinerary:



I agree to do Yosemite first. Part of the problem is that you are looking at 2014. Are you checking prices for 2012 or 2014? What do you consider expensive and how much are you hoping to pay? Inside the park will be expensive but Yosemite is right outside your door. I know we spent under $150 ( for 3 of us) at the Yosemite View lodge in August of last year but we had a 2 room suite and it included breakfast. The Miner's inn was less but it is further away. If you are brave, you could do the tent cabins at Curry. I believe they have heater but they may be cold in the morning. My sister got married in Yosemite at the beginning of May and they were sending out emails with "specials". You could book a tent for under $50 a night - gives a new meaning to something blue for the wedding!


----------



## JLitfin

I'm also planning a trip to DL and Yosemite in 2014 probably during the month of Sept.  We're going to fly into LAX and hoping to spend 4 or 5 nights at the VGC on pts, take one day to drive to Yosemite, spend 4 nights at Yosemite, then drive to San Fransciso, spend one night and fly home from there.  That way we're not driving all the way back to LAX from Yosemite.  I'm also thinking about stopping at the Sequoia/Kings Canyon National Parks, never been to this park before.  Is there lodging in or near this park, since we won't be camping?  Might want to stay one night to break up the drive from LA to Yosemite.

When we lived in Santa Rosa about 23 years ago we use to camp Yosemite and truely love the area.   My DH doesn't wish to spend more time in the LA area so I decided to hook a Yosemite visit onto our DL trip.  I would like to visit Yosemite at least once more before I can't hike the trails any longer.  I still remember hiking to the top of Yosemite Falls, of course that was when I was much younger.

Have fun everyone with your CA trip planning.


----------



## july2011

We're planning something similar - we're starting off in San Francisco (3-4 nights), then renting a car & driving to Yosemite.  We'll go by way of Monterrey so it'll be a little indirect but want to see the gorgeous coastline.  I've got reservations in Oakhurst at Best Western Yosemite Gateway - relatively reasonable (with AAA it shows $179 for 3 queen beds, smaller rooms are less but we're a family of 5).  Oakhurst is apparently about 15 miles from the south gate.  I found a website that has a good itinerary for driving as we're not much able to hike b/c one of our kids just isn't up to it.  http://www.yosemitefun.com/images/yosemite_park.htm - if you scroll about 1/2 way down it has a recommended plan with a commute from Oakhurst.

After Yosemite (I think we'll only stay 2 nights & do the 1st day of that website plan) we plan to drive to DL possibly via a quick pitstop in Hollywood just to get a pic of the kids in front of the Hollywood sign ;-) and maybe see the Muppet's star on the walk of fame.  Haven't decided for sure on Hollywood but also considered trying to get into a taping of Wheel of Fortune.

And finally we'll hit DL!!  Wanted to finish off the trip with a bang   It's going to be a lot, but I think/hope by planning ahead I'll be able to get some great deals & hopefully we won't exhaust the kids too crazy much.  Will be tracking this post for any tips/ideas anyone has.


----------



## julieheyer

We're doing something similar to this in mid-Nov. Only we'll only have 1 day in Yosemite  What would you recommend for 1 day in Yosemite in Nov? I wish it were longer, and may (I'm a big waterfall fan), but we'll still enjoy it.

Starting in DL for 2 days w/ our BFFs, then driving up the coast to SF area, staying in Hayward for 6 nights, using it as a "home base". Plan to visit Muir Woods, SF, Yosemite, and try a day in either Napa or Sonoma. We're trying to plan it all out. Open to suggestions .

Then we drive down to LAX the day after Thanksgiving, to see our friends off, and drive back to Anaheim. We'll be doing 2 more days in DL Sat and Sun. It'll be a full 10 day adventure. I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## TwingleMum

I would love to do a Yosemite/DL trip. Is anyone concerned about the hantevirus outbreak??


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

julieheyer said:


> We're doing something similar to this in mid-Nov. Only we'll only have 1 day in Yosemite  What would you recommend for 1 day in Yosemite in Nov? I wish it were longer, and may (I'm a big waterfall fan), but we'll still enjoy it.


 
If the road to Glacier Point is open you should go to Glacier Point for a spectacular view of the valley and the High Sierra Range.  Down in the valley, you can visit Bridalveil Falls (5 minute walk to the base), where there should be some water, and Yosemite Falls, where there most likely won't be any water.  When we went in autumn we rented bikes and rode around the valley floor. I would also recommend going to the Visitors Center.



TwingleMum said:


> I would love to do a Yosemite/DL trip. Is anyone concerned about the hantevirus outbreak??


 
At this time, the cabins that are susceptible to the hantevirus have all been closed off, and my understanding is that those cabins will be razed.  So, I don't have any misgivings, myself.

Since this is turning into more of a discussion on Yosemite, et al, I'm going to move this to the California Board.


----------



## rmom

We stayed here http://www.stayyosemiteviewlodge.com/ the last time we went and loved it! It is really close to the entrance in El Portal and did not take very long to get to the valley. We will definately be staying there again when we don't camp. It had a number of pools both outdoors and indoors, and it is on the river.


----------



## NLD

Lots of people planning Yosemite trips! So exciting.

We are planning for June 2013. 

Right now my plan is two nights on the Monterey Peninsula, followed by four nights in Yosemite. We are booked at the Wawona Hotel, in a room with a private bath, for four nights. Checking in Monday, June 17 and checking out Friday, June 21.

Of course, the more time passes, the more I want to add DLR into the mix. Dh would have no interest, so if we did, it would just be dd and me... tacking DLR onto the end of the trip. We'd just fly down to Orange County on the same day dh would fly back home to Pennsylvania. 

I don't know though. Even adding 3-4 nights in Anaheim adds like $1000+ to the trip.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

blackjackdelta said:


> I would do early September. I have not been to Yosemite in acouple of years but it has to be the beautiful place on this earth. Crowds drop of at both places when school is back in and snow is rare in Yosemite at this time of the year.
> 
> Jack



We were there in mid Sept and while crowds were low, the waterfalls were almost non existent.  This was our first time so when signs point out some waterfall, all we could see was a blackish mark along the stone where obviously water fell at some time.  Not a big deal and we expected it but if I could plan a do over trip I would choose spring.


----------

